# Hello-I'm a new member



## gargantuan (Feb 25, 2012)

I am currently 9 weeks out from the MR and Masters Mr America. Training is going well.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*gargantuan* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## brazey (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome and outstanding!  Go win the contest.


----------



## swollen (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, brah..& good luck!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 25, 2012)

welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, whats up?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board and good luck to you.  Have fun!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## gargantuan (Mar 3, 2012)

*Mr and masters America update*

Hi everyone,   now 8 weeks out    training going very well


----------



## Vin1080 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sweet! Best of luck! Welcome to the forum. I just joined myself.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## gargantuan (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi eveyone  I am 7 weeks out from the Mr America and  Masters America. I have a before  photo shoot this Tuesday


----------



## collins (Mar 10, 2012)

dam, what you doing here?


----------



## SFW (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## gargantuan (Mar 11, 2012)

hi, What do you mean what am i doing here lol?


----------

